# PetSafe Wireless Fence



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Anyone have any experience with this product and their V? We have a large fenced back yard, but I want more protection in the front. As Pumpkin gets older, she's getting bolder. For the first time ever, she ran down to the road this morning after a walker with their dog  Despite being uncharacteristic & living on a pretty quiet street, this can not happen. 

http://www.gundogsupply.com/pif-300.html


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Is your yard perfectly flat? Where will you mount the transmitter?


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Our yard is not flat. We sit on a hill. I was thinking about putting the transmitter on top of the gun safe in the garage. I thought that would allow for more coverage, as well as, the garage being the farthest point out. If you go up our drive, the house is in front of you, and the 3 car garage/bonus room is to the left. I guess I could consider the bonus room too? I like the no burying lines, great reviews, & being portable; however, I don't know it will reliably cover the entire length of our property which includes a down slope & woods. I'm mainly concerned with what I consider the front, and that is yard down to the road, and leeway to the right of one of the stone columns at the end of the drive. What think?


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

It will be unreliable. The slope throws off the signal. The actual "fence line" is a signal projected on the ground from the transmitter. Think of a flashlight projecting a ring on the ground at night. If you are standing at the top of your driveway on a ladder with a flashlight projecting a ring of light on the ground - the outside edge of the ring on the downhill side will be weaker and deformed due to the added distance. I also think some wireless devices will clip the signal at times. I have seen it fade out when an airplane flies overhead. It also has a hard time going through any walls that are not stick built (if you know what I mean). If you really want the fence, get the under ground type. IMHO


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks , Linescreamer. I do want the fence for added safety, but I do not want to lay the line :. Your probably right though, & we do get a few flights a day due to the proximity to the Charlotte Intn'l airport. Not take off or landing, but we are still within well traveled paths :-\ O.K. any recommendations for fences? I will search the threads & internet. I'm mostly familiar with inotek.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

The installed versions are between $1,000 and $2,500. After my experience with the innotek contain and train I decide to use the e-collar alone. I do not have an invisible fence and wouldn't trust it with my dog even if I had it. He is never outside alone - just too many distractions for me. Yes, we are 35 miles from Newark airport and I'm sure the planes overhead have clipped the signal more then once. The weather has also effected the fence location from day to day; it would move a few feet and more so on the sloped terrain. If I was going to put one on my property I would make sure there was a money back guarantee.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Yeah, I have no desire to shell out another 1-3k on a fence. We have 6k in the back yard and that is enough! Pumpkin is almost never outside alone (we have had a few instances of our 3 y/o deciding P needed to go), but the other day, she strutted to the road with me outside. I could not catch her, and she did not recall! I was quite perturbed she did not recall! She is usually good with recall, but all it takes is the one time when it matters. Ugh, I was hopeful the Petsafe was a good alternative  I have not introduced an e-collar.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

The Tritronics e-collar was the best money I have ever spent!  It will in force the recall, help you with the bird training and keep the dog safe. I am so comfortable with it - when on long trips I stop at highway rest areas and can let him do his thing without worrying about him running off. When beeped, he WILL absolutely recall and if not he will when he is shocked. Note: this collar is only used to reinforce commands the dog already knows. 

http://www.gundogsupply.com/tri-tro...4943&ctype=2&gclid=CMumyf3hkqoCFUWW7QodCFr_wQ


----------

